# Interactive governor settings



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone had and tweaked settings for the interactive gov. I started playing with the settings but I don't know what exactly everything does. hispeed_freq seems to determine what speed the CPU is clocked to when the load is met. I changed that to 700mhz and my phone clocks much lower with similar performance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

You may find this to be good reading.
[KERNEL][GPL][11 OCT - Milestone 6][r196-ICS r295-JB] franco.Kernel | 4.0/4.1 | - Page 3046 - xda-developers http://bit.ly/P5dOG0


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks bro, that definitely was a good read. I am wondering why more people aren't active in this thread though, these tweaks could make a huge difference in battery life I think.

EDIT

My current settings are:
Trinity Alpha 67
above_hispeed_delay 20000
go_hispeed_load 90
hispeed_freq 691200
min_sample_time 40000
timer_rate 30000

My goal here is to push the battery life as much as I can. With the performance on JB I feel like there is much more performance to sacrifice.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you really want to get into it, you should look at the PegasusQ governor in Popcorn Kernel. it has tons of settings and I was able to get down to 0.5% idle drain per hour with some major tweaking.

Governor settings seem to help your idle drain the most, as when you are actively playing a game or whatever you need at least around 1GHz speed to maintain smoothness. The difference between 1GHz and 1.2GHz battery drain is pretty small. But being able to keep the CPU from ramping to 1GHz+ when small things wake up the phone for a second can make a huge deal of battery savings.

My settings with Interactive tend to be:

above_hispeed_delay 30000
go_hispeed_load 95
hispeed_freq 1GHz
min_sample_time 30000
timer_rate 20000


----------

